Ask HN: What project are you working on over Xmas? - ekpyrotic
======
sarciszewski
Isn't it a bit late to ask that?

------
zym
I am working on a small project for freelancers/outsourcing teams to manage
client relationship. It's currently in design. Hope I can get it done before
March.

